# hey everyone - i'm still alive



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey, i didn't realise how long it had been since i was last here!Things have been manic, as i'm trying to get my life a little sorted. Despite my IBS being often debilitating, i'm hoping to get into Uni for this September.I'm still plodding on with the hypno, although no miracles yet (except i find myself automatically deep breathing whenever i get stressed now! *hehe*)I went and saw my gastroenterologist on tuesday, and have had yet more blood tests as he's very concerned about my weight loss *yeek* (that's heather's diet for you...and D!)I'm also booked in for a colonoscopy and i am so terrified! I don't want my anus poked about by strangers, let alone have a camera up there! I thought that in most civilizations, that still counted as rape or assault!!! Ooh, and i have to have a barium x -ray and the prep for that is a day of laxatives...as if i need any help to clear my guts out!I get to see a lady about changing my diet too, and a homeopath so finally my medical people are taking me seriously.It's taken over 5 years, but atleast they're running the tests now even if i am terrified!I'll keep you guys posted on anything that helps







Sparkle xP.s. how does everyone else cope with antibiotics? I have a kick-ass kidney infection right now *ow* and i'm on horse pills! They're not making me feel good at all, even though i'm trying to counteract the bad effects with probiotics...arse.


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Sparkle its nice to hear from you again, I've not been around much myself lately as it happens.Good luck with all those tests, I've always avoided having that sort of stuff done to me but hey - if you like it, its fine by me







Se you 'round Wavey


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Glad to hear your doctor is finally taking you seriously! Very lucky!I've never had a colonoscopy (had a sigmoidoscopy instead), but I've had a barium x-ray done and I don't think I'd ever do it again. It's not the actual test that's bad, it was just my experience I think. I had already had tons of tests done and frankly, just wanted my mommy with me for comfort. lol They wouldn't let her go.. and then to top it off, while they had the liquid flowing through me.. they left me alone! I started to have spasms right there because I was so worked up about being left by myself with this giant wand in my butt so I could hear them talking down the hall and I kept going "hello? can somebody hear me?" and nobody heard me. It took 3 nurses to get me calmed down.. was a horrible and very embarassing experience! lolThe test itself is just uncomfortable. Just make sure you have a good nurse!! Good luck!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

OMG! I know what you're talking about for those pills for the kidney infection! I hated those..and they made me really sick too!Good luck w/ the tests and stuff,Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

*hehe* thanks everyone - i feel both reassured, and utterly terrified now!!!meep.oh well, one day it will get easier







xxx


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey!I had my colonoscopy in January aged 17 after having had a sigmoidoscopy. The worse bit was the prep - you have to wait til it goes clear...which means hours on the toilet - I found that it didnt hurt like when you have D with IBS just kinda runs out!! (too much info I think there) my advice is take a good long book with you and warn people in the house they may have to rapidly get out of the way! You do get a warning, but I would deffo stay in for the day, i honestly did not really notice that I was hungry because I was scared but drink loads until your nil by mouth point - mine was 12pm so I stayed up til then and drank water. I got my mum to go to the hospital with me, when they put the drip lines and stuff in that freaked me out big time but the nurses did try to reassure me that it was fine!







The only other thing I really remember is going to the preparation room before you go into theatre and you get hooked up to heart monitors and blood pressure stuff ï¿½ my advice donï¿½t watch E.R the night before like I didï¿½.about 10million things going through my head because of that! Luckily you get to keep you pants on so no big worries there , I donï¿½t remember anything else apart from waking up in the recovery room with an oxygen mask on feeling reaaaally relaxed and then trying to sit up and not managing it!Afterwards they made me stay and drink more and have some food ï¿½ which I didnï¿½t feel like eatingï¿½but nurses are quite forceful and said I could either stay on the drip longer or eat! Funniest thing that happened was that for some odd reason I needed to peeï¿½ so tried to stand up and immediately fell straight to the floor! ï¿½ I wasnï¿½t about to use one of those potty things believe me but I couldnï¿½t stop laughing, Iï¿½m guessing due to the drugs butï¿½It was quite funnyI must admit I was terrified but it is worth it ï¿½ puts your mind at ease and if you have a really evil doctor who thinks heï¿½s funny you might get to see the photos like I didï¿½he found that I had rectal tonsils as he put itï¿½bit bizarre but nothing to worry about!Good luck with it all xxx


----------

